
Ask HN: How to save money for my child - totaldude87
With this corona virus scare and as a general best practice, how can i start saving for my 18 month kid and have&#x2F;save something for their future,should it be a High yeild savings account? any advice? how do you guys do it?<p>I know this is not a typical HN question but any advice is welcome..
======
samstave
/r/wallstreetbets might be an interesting group to ask this.

